# Diagrama amplificador Sunday 155W



## Lucho LP (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola amigos, ando buscando información acerca de este viejo amplificador argentino, marca Sunday de 155W.
La salida está hecha con cuatro 2N3055, dos para la rama positiva y dos para la negativa.
Se alimenta con ±46V.
Encontré algunos diagramas parecidos, pero ninguno igual.
Alguien lo conoce?
Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Fotos del interior ?


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fotos del interior ?



Desconecté algunas cosas para tomar mediciones y comparar con los diagramas que encontré, pero tengo la impresión de que hay cosas cambiadas de lugar, transistores al revés y ese tipo de cosas siniestras...
Los transistores de potencia están todos bien, los exitadores también, pero hay +15VDC en el positivo del parlante...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Te dejo los que tengo *de 11 transistores* (si no conté mal) . . .


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 16, 2019)

Dosmetros... Que decir ante todo esto... Muchísimas gracias!
Ya me siento va mirar.
Abrazo enorme.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 16, 2019)

Bueno, ahí estuve viendo y estoy bastante cerca.
Me sobran 3 transistores, pero en general la momia negra se acerca bastante a los diseños de DOSMETROS.
Será cuestión de reescribir algunas cosas e investigar.
Mchísimas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

Cuantos transistores tiene tu amplificador ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2019)

Si el esquema fuera el primero y con las resistencias tocándose de forma _*"Libidinosa"*_ como en la imagen, estaríamos ante una explosión importante 







Yo cuento *10 *


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 16, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el esquema fuera el primero y con las resistencias tocándose de forma _*"Libidinosa"*_ como en la imagen, estaríamos ante una explosión importante


Jajaja!! No hay contacto entre esas resistencias, es una mala foto.
Parecen mas bien bobinas con núcleo de aire, porque miden cualquier cosa, son todas distintas, y para colmo están soldadas a los espadines con soldadura de punto... una desgracia.
El dueño lo quiere recuperar porque dice que tiene un sonido "hermoso"... yo estaría encantado de agarrar el aparato a martillazos jajaa!


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el esquema fuera el primero y con las resistencias tocándose de forma _*"Libidinosa"*_ como en la imagen, estaríamos ante una explosión importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay 10 en la placa de potencia y 4 2N3055 en los disipadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Hay 10 en la placa de potencia y 4 2N3055 en los disipadores.


*Metrecensia* y yo hablamos *solo *de la placa


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Metrecensia* y yo hablamos *solo *de la placa


Si! Estamos de acuerdo.
Yo conté los de potencia porque DOSMETROS hablaba de diagramas con 11 transistores, e incluía los de salida. Mas allá de eso, todos estamos en lo cierto jaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Si , me equivoqué yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Podría ser el Nap Clone que tiene en total 12 y con doble  salida  daría 14 en total



O podría ser éste sin el transistor Q6 del Bias (reemplazado por díodos) . . .  o que hayan reemplazado Q3 por una resistencia de unos 15k . . .


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser el Nap Clone que tiene en total 12 y con doble  salida  daría 14 en total
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182249
> 
> ...


Que grande sos DOSMETROS! Mirando así por arriba pareciera ser este último, tal cual como decís, sin Q6 y con diodos. 
Voy a seguir investigando y después les cuento.
Infinitas gracias por la dedicación!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2019)

Si fuera el RCA debería haber mas diodos 
Y mas resistencias de potencia 
Me da la impresión que es un engendro irreverente realizado en base a algo conocido


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me da la impresión que es un engendro irreverente realizado en base a algo conocido


Opino lo mismo!
Es un engendro siniestro.
Voy mirando los planos de DOSMETROS y levantando a mano el circuito, me falta poco, así que cuando lo termine lo subo para que lo vean.
La verdad, me cuesta muchísimo entender el funcionamiento, pero bueno, todavía estoy en pleno proceso, ordenando el diagrama, etc...
Es un laburo de preso, pero ahora estoy empecinado en hacerlo andar y se me trabó la cabeza jaja, es un desafío.
Gracias!!

Ahí subo un pdf parcial de lo que fuí anotando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2019)

Lindo trabajo te estás tomando y vale la pena ! 

En esas placas es mas facil porque son grandes y generosas 

Te di vuelta dos transistores en la gráfica  :


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 19, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te di vuelta dos transistores en la gráfica  :


Estimado DOSMETROS, justamente ahí voy a necesitar una mano porque veo que está todo dado vueltas y me confunde muchísimo.
Lo que veas/vean raro, me sirve un montón saberlo.
Sigo trabajando en ese plano, ya anoté unas cuantas cosas, así que mas tarde hago un update.
Gracias por darme ánimo!


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2019)

Si subis unas fotos de la parte inferior y del lado de componentes, puedo tratar de aportarte algo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2019)

Hasta ahora vamos *muy bien* , salidas y excitadores cuasi-complemantarios , protecciones anti corto  tipo SCR , y transistor del Bias


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 19, 2019)

dmc dijo:


> Si subis unas fotos de la parte inferior y del lado de componentes, puedo tratar de aportarte algo...


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 19, 2019)

Ahi dejo un update del diagrama.
Todavía faltan algunas cosas, pero me voy a tomar un descanso para evitar algún brote psicótico jaja!
Abrazos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 19, 2019)

Buenas! Ahora si, dejo el diagrama completo de la etapa de potencia, tal cual me dejaron ese equipo.
Desconozco si hay cosas al revés o intercambiadas, y mis conocimientos aún no me permiten entender completamente el funcionamiento del circuito.
Agregué un par de cosas que faltaban, traté de acomodar el diagrama lo mejor que pude y numeré los componentes para referirnos mejor en caso que haga falta.
De paso, quedará a disposición de todos el diagrama de este amplificador, del que hay poca información.
Desconecté los 2N3055 para comprobarlos y ya que estaba tomé unas mediciones sobre el circuito.
Los transistores están OK, por si acaso.

Las medidas que encontré son las siguientes (sin los transistores de salida):

Tensión de alimentación: ±47.2V
Tensión DC en el spkr!: 15.8V
Tensión en las resistencias de E, rama positiva: 15.8V
Tensión en las resistencias de C, rama negativa: 15.9V
Tensión de Bases, rama positiva: 15.9V
Tensión de Bases, rama negativa: -47.2V

Las medidas las tomé con una lámpara de 60W en serie con la entrada de 220VCA, sin señal de audio y sin el parlante conectado.
En fin, es un desastre como verán jajaja, pero lo bueno es que todos los transistores (todos literalmente) están bien, al igual que los diodos, resistencias y capacitores, no hay nada quemado ni en malas condiciones...
Un abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Buenas! Ahora si, dejo el diagrama completo de la etapa de potencia, tal cual me dejaron ese equipo. . . . !


Raro, pero parece funcional 

Comienza revisando los transistores del rail (+) Q8, Q10 y Q11
Mide la tensión sobre el diodo D4


----------



## artenerd (Sep 19, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Buenas! Ahora si, dejo el diagrama completo de la etapa de potencia, tal cual me dejaron ese equipo.
> Desconozco si hay cosas al revés o intercambiadas, y mis conocimientos aún no me permiten entender completamente el funcionamiento del circuito.
> Agregué un par de cosas que faltaban, traté de acomodar el diagrama lo mejor que pude y numeré los componentes para referirnos mejor en caso que haga falta.
> De paso, quedará a disposición de todos el diagrama de este amplificador, del que hay poca información.
> ...


Aparentan  sospechosas las pistas de cobre que por la antiguedad se ven oxidadas, hay  que verificar la continuidad una por una. Los transistores se quitan y se comprueban con multimetro, observando la regla "si mide mal está mal, si mide bien no es seguro que este bien", a veces presentan fugas imperceptibles por el bajo voltaje del multimetro pero que aparecen en tensiones mas altas, por eso los transistores pequeños y diodos conviene reemplazar por nuevos directamente.

  Desconectar los transistores de salida es correcto, las etapas de amplificacion y drivers deberian presentar igualmente  0V en salida a parlante.

PD.: los capacitores electroliticos y ceramicos tambien pueden estar en cortocircuito o fugas.


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2019)

Lucho LP, dibuje la placa para poder levantar un poco más fácil el circuito, no lo revise completo pero puedo observar algunas discrepancias con el circuito que estás haciendo, te lo dejo en un PDF, revisalo quizás yo esté equivocado, todo es posible. En cuanto pueda lo completo.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 20, 2019)

dmc dijo:


> Lucho LP, dibuje la placa para poder levantar un poco más fácil el circuito, no lo revise completo pero puedo observar algunas discrepancias con el circuito que estás haciendo, te lo dejo en un PDF, revisalo quizás yo esté equivocado, todo es posible. En cuanto pueda lo completo.



Tremendo trabajo te tomaste!!!! Te agradezco muchísimo.
Voy a estar viendo todo esto que encontraste. Que software usaste para hecer el dibujo de la placa? Está buenísimo lo que hiciste.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Raro, pero parece funcional
> 
> Comienza revisando los transistores del rail (+) Q8, Q10 y Q11
> Mide la tensión sobre el diodo D4



Eso voy a hacer! Pero primero voy a revisar lo que me sugiere DMC, porque podría haberme equivocado en el diagrama.
En cuanto vea todo eso y el diagrama quede OK, estaría bueno hacer una limpieza de las imágenes incompletas y dejar solo la última.
Lo dejo a voluntad de los moderadores.

Che, gracias por la ayuda! A todos.


----------



## dmc (Sep 20, 2019)

Gracias Lucho, lo principal es que no veo los valores de los capacitores (tampoco coincide la cantidad de la placa con los representados en el diagrama) y veo algunos colores de resistencias distorsionados, si podes, anota los valores y cuando se termine de levantar el circuito los subimos.


Lucho LP dijo:


> Que software usaste para hecer el dibujo de la placa?



Para las re-contrucciones por lo general uso Corel Draw, no es para electronica pero es muy flexible y cómodo para el trabajo.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 20, 2019)

Buenas tardes!
Ahí estuve corrigiendo el diagrama, de acuerdo a lo que encontró DMC, agregué el capacitor electrolítico que faltaba, ordené un poco mas y dibujé las conexiones de GND que faltaban.
Mirando el excelente dibujo que hizo DMC de la placa, observé la pista de GND y las conexiones que me faltaban... ahí me di cuenta de que la conexión de GND general de la placa, está en la malla de apantallamiento del cable que ingresa la señal de audio.
Está bien eso???
Al margen de que eso me resultó extraño, pude ver que en las pruebas que estuve haciendo, había desconectado totalmente ese cable de señal, dejando el resto del circuito sin GND... 
Así las cosas, volví a conectar todo y a que no saben? Funciona perfectamente.
En base a esa torpeza descubierta, hice la prueba con el equipo funcionando, de desconectar la malla del cable de señal, y la etapa de salida comenzó a oscilar de inmediato, así que por eso las lecturas daban cualquier cosa; ya que estaba dejando el circuito sin referencia de GND.
En fin, la verdad que aprendí muchísimo con este desafío y les agradezco mucho a todos la ayuda.
Ahí subo el diagrama actualizado, con todos los cambios sugeridos.
Me falta agregarle al dibujo de DMC los valores de los componentes para que quede completo el trabajo y todos podamos aprovecharlo, cosa que haré a la brevedad.
Al margen de todo, me sorprende lo bien que suena este aparato...
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Ahí estuve corrigiendo el diagrama, de acuerdo a lo que encontró DMC, agregué el capacitor electrolítico que faltaba, ordené un poco mas y dibujé las conexiones de GND que faltaban.
> Mirando el excelente dibujo que hizo DMC de la placa, observé la pista de GND y las conexiones que me faltaban... ahí me di cuenta de que la conexión de GND general de la placa, está en la malla de apantallamiento del cable que ingresa la señal de audio.
> Está bien eso???


*NO* rotundo y enfático.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* rotundo y enfático.


Jajaja! Lo supuse desde un principio!
Pues así llegó al taller... me voy a asegurar de mejorar esa conexión mandando un cable directo al punto de GND de la fuente.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2019)

Si bien la conexión de D1 y D2 es correctísima , como éstos están para proteger a los transistores de salida de las tensiones inversas inducidas por el parlante , se los suele dibujar mas elegantemente luego de Q11 y Q13 y antes del parlante.


----------



## dmc (Sep 20, 2019)

Lucho, en buenahora que hallas solucionado el problema, pero creo que C4 esta invertido y  veo otra rareza en el conexionado de R16 (3k9), si me confirmas que todo está bien (y la medidas en cm de la placa), subo el original del PCB  y la mascara con los componentes para térmico y serigrafía.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 20, 2019)

seguro es de 155W? si trabaja con 4 Ohm entregaría los 155W pero a una eficiencia del 58%, me parece un poco baja no creen, si es así ya no me gusta , aclaro que no me gustan los clase A precisamente por su eficiencia, y si trabaja a 8 Ohm entregaría teóricamente 96W al 70% de eficiencia, yo creería que a los 4 Ohm entrega mas, no se.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 21, 2019)

dmc dijo:


> Lucho, en buenahora que hallas solucionado el problema, pero creo que C4 esta invertido y  veo otra rareza en el conexionado de R16 (3k9), si me confirmas que todo está bien (y la medidas en cm de la placa), subo el original del PCB  y la mascara con los componentes para térmico y serigrafía.



Efectivamente, he vuelto a dibujar mal C4, que está con la polaridad invertida...
Es cierto lo que decís respecto a R16, también voy a corregir eso.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si bien la conexión de D1 y D2 es correctísima , como éstos están para proteger a los transistores de salida de las tensiones inversas inducidas por el parlante , se los suele dibujar mas elegantemente luego de Q11 y Q13 y antes del parlante.



Voy a aprovechar para acomodar la disposición de D1 y D2, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.



sebsjata dijo:


> seguro es de 155W? si trabaja con 4 Ohm entregaría los 155W pero a una eficiencia del 58%, me parece un poco baja no creen, si es así ya no me gusta , aclaro que no me gustan los clase A precisamente por su eficiencia, y si trabaja a 8 Ohm entregaría teóricamente 96W al 70% de eficiencia, yo creería que a los 4 Ohm entrega mas, no se.



No realicé ningún tipo de análisis porque desconozco como hacerlo... no te sabría decir lo que preguntás. Lo que te puedo decír es que suena realmente muy bien... sorprendente para lo feo que es estéticamente.
El equipo dice del lado trasero que la impedacia recomendada para trabajar al máximo es de entre 4 y 6 Ohmnios.
El dato de potencia, lo dice en el frente...
No sabía que el amplificador estaba operando en clase A, pensé que se trataba de un clase AB en realidad.

Saludos!!!

Edit: Ya corregí esas cositas, ahi subo el diagrama con los cambios.


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2019)

Todo lindo, si me pasas la medidas del PCB original, escalo y subo las imágenes.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 21, 2019)

dmc dijo:


> Todo lindo, si me pasas la medidas del PCB original, escalo y subo las imágenes.


Ahi van: 15.2 cm x 10,5 cm.
Un lujo!


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2019)

Listo, me tome la libertad de agregar el plano de LuchoLP a los PBC, que estan en escala 1:1, espero no haberme equivocado pero... *Controlen*. Si hay error /es avisen y lo corrijo. Suerte.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 21, 2019)

Hiciste un trabajo fabuloso!!!! 
Lo único que noto, es que en la pareja de exitadores pusiste un TIP31C, cuando debiera ser un TIP29,  y C3 en la placa es de 49nF en vez de 47pF.
Ya que estás, si querés agregar que las resistencias R31, 32, 33 y 34 son de 0.47 Ohms, quedaría perfecto.
La verdad, estoy sorprendido por todo lo que surgió de esta simple consulta. 
Es un placer enorme haber participado en el hilo.
Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2019)

Listo Sr., si hay otra cosa avise.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 21, 2019)

@Lucho LP ojo, no dije que operara en clase A, solo dije que no me gustan los clase A por su eficiencia haciendo referencia a este que esta un poco baja (58%), claro, hay que hacer medidas para saber su potencia real, que como dije creería que puede ser mas de los 150W.

aparte, muy bonito el pcb que hizo @dmc pero no se arreglo lo de la conexión GND que es el mismo de la señal de entrada.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 21, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> @Lucho LP ojo, no dije que operara en clase A, solo dije que no me gustan los clase A por su eficiencia haciendo referencia a este que esta un poco baja (58%), claro, hay que hacer medidas para saber su potencia real, que como dije creería que puede ser mas de los 150W.


Ah! OK, entiendo perfectamente.



sebsjata dijo:


> aparte, muy bonito el pcb que hizo @dmc pero no se arreglo lo de la conexión GND que es el mismo de la señal de entrada.



Es cierto! Yo conecté un cable directo entre GND de la fuente y un terminal mas o menos central de la pista de GND de la placa.
Así funcionó perfecto, al menos la etapa de potencia.
Ahora estoy mirando el preamplificador porque hay una fritura de electrolítico seco, pero desarmar este aparato es como desarmar un submarino de la segunda guerra, pero fabricado en argentina jajaja.
Un abrazo!


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2020)

Un amigo me pidió una potencia de audio para uso en ensayos con instrumentos, en estos tiempos de cuarentena dispongo de más tiempo de lo habitual para buscar y "pensar", me decido hacerlo convencional (clase AB) en lugar de con integrados (TDA 7294 o TDA 8954 de clase D) por que: solo era uno, era para uso personal, tenía que andar bien (no puedo quedar mal) y ser a prueba de balas. En otras palabras: Bueno, Bonito y Barato (las 3 B).
Me pongo a buscar entre mis cachivaches y salta un circuito de Fapesa, el de 50 Watts con fuente partida, que eran bastante bueno pero de la década del 70, sigo y me encuentro con un  Musicman (052) también algo antiguo ( de apenas unos 40 años) que decía ser RCA  y un Plaquetodo (077) que ya está discontinuado que no aclaraba nada. Los 3 son (según mi parecer) sino iguales, muy parecidos a este (98%) Sunday.
Con tiempo disponible, hago un nuevo diseño basado en unos transistores de salida TO3 (MJ15003, 15015, 15024) que tenía y se que son buenos.
Lo preparo, armo y pruebo, la verdad que... no decepciona con una buena fuente de alimentación anda impecable. 
Ahora me puse a preparar el mismo pero transistores tipo TO3 PL (MJL) o 2-21 (2N5200) que cuando lo termine y pruebe lo subo, por ahora dejo 3 PDF con los circuitos que mencioné.


----------

